# Diablo 2 - 2. Akt: Wie besiege ich den Endgegner Duriel ?!



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

Ich bin am Verzweifeln. Dieser Duriel ist verdammt stark, habe schon zig Anläufe versucht, aber nie konnte ich den bezwingen.

Zum einem weiss ich nicht, welche Waffe, Technik oder sonstwas am effektivsten bei ihm wirkt, zum anderem werde ich immer von ihm quasi eingefroren ( meine Bewegungen verlangsamen sich ).

Was kann ich tun oder besser machen, um ihn zu vernichten ?

Habe auch oft versucht, ihn ein paar Mal zu schädigen, bin dann per Teleport zurück ins Dorf, habe mir einen Söldner gekauft und wieder zurückgekehrt. Aber das müsste ich dann gut ein Dutzend mal machen, ehe Duriel ins Gras beisst.


----------



## Denis10 (22. Februar 2005)

Welchen Charakter spielst du denn?
Hilfreich ist es, vor oder in der Grabkammer ein Portal zu öffnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

Denis10 am 22.02.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Charakter spielst du denn?
> Hilfreich ist es, vor oder in der Grabkammer ein Portal zu öffnen.



Den Paladdin, Stufe 24.


----------



## Max_Power (22. Februar 2005)

ohne info's zu deiner klasse, deinem level, deiner ausrüstung und deiner skillverteilung wird dir keiner groß helfen können.
Duriel is für einige klassen übrigens der schwerste gegner im spiel, mach dir keine platte... ne bogen-amazone wird in arge bedrängnis geraten, wogegen ne Sorc nur den richtigen skill und n paar minuten geduld braucht. n Nekro könnte sichs recht einfach machen, wenn er genug punkte in seinen begleitern hat, n barbar oder pala muß aufpassen, sollte aber mit der richtigen ausrüstung nich zu große probleme haben. n elementar-druide hats wiederum recht leicht, wogegen n werwolf etwas abstinken wird. die assassine sollte zu guter letzt keine ernsten probleme haben, da sie entweder dank ihrer fallen von ferne ordentlich löcher in ihm macht oder ihn mit elementar-klingen schnell brutzelt.
essentiell für den (nah-) kampf gegen Duriel is ne sehr schnelle waffe, idealerweise mit kälteschaden, um ihn zu lähmen. gift, feuer und blitz sind nett, aber nicht zwingend nötig. außerdem sollte ein nahkäpfer lebenssauger und ne fette rüstung haben.
Frost-Widerstand und Einfrieren verhindern hilft gegen Duriel entgegen allem, was oft erzählt wird, absolut nicht, die Aura unter ihm ist KEIN heiliger Frost, sondern nur etwas ähnliches. da hilft nur selbst schnell sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

Max_Power am 22.02.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne info's zu deiner klasse, deinem level, deiner ausrüstung und deiner skillverteilung wird dir keiner groß helfen können.
> Duriel is für einige klassen übrigens der schwerste gegner im spiel, mach dir keine platte... ne bogen-amazone wird in arge bedrängnis geraten, wogegen ne Sorc nur den richtigen skill und n paar minuten geduld braucht. n Nekro könnte sichs recht einfach machen, wenn er genug punkte in seinen begleitern hat, n barbar oder pala muß aufpassen, sollte aber mit der richtigen ausrüstung nich zu große probleme haben. n elementar-druide hats wiederum recht leicht, wogegen n werwolf etwas abstinken wird. die assassine sollte zu guter letzt keine ernsten probleme haben, da sie entweder dank ihrer fallen von ferne ordentlich löcher in ihm macht oder ihn mit elementar-klingen schnell brutzelt.
> essentiell für den (nah-) kampf gegen Duriel is ne sehr schnelle waffe, idealerweise mit kälteschaden, um ihn zu lähmen. gift, feuer und blitz sind nett, aber nicht zwingend nötig. außerdem sollte ein nahkäpfer lebenssauger und ne fette rüstung haben.
> Frost-Widerstand und Einfrieren verhindern hilft gegen Duriel entgegen allem, was oft erzählt wird, absolut nicht, die Aura unter ihm ist KEIN heiliger Frost, sondern nur etwas ähnliches. da hilft nur selbst schnell sein.



Also, folgende Werte kann ich nennen:

Charakter: Paladdin, Level 24
Stärke: 76
Geschick: 39
Vitalität: 62
Energie: 39

Ausrüstung:

Blutfaust, schwere Handschuhe - Verteidigung: 18
Eiserner Ring der Kunstfertigkeit - Stärke: 3
Ring des Tauens - Stärke: 7
Gute Kettenstiefel: 10
Knochenschild des Tauens -  Verteidigung: 27
Starker Brustpanzer - Verteidigung: 90
Klinge Pest Doppelaxt - Stärke: 7 - 20
2. Waffe: Grimmiger Flegel des Schlachtens - Stärke: 1 - 39
Rostrotes Amulett - Stärke: 9
Starker Helm - Verteidigung: 26

Alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände sind zudem mit Extra-Werten versehen, hauptsächlich Steigerung der Stärke, der Angriffswerte und Blitz / Gift / Feuerschutz.

Noch Fragen ?!


----------



## LopezdieMaus (22. Februar 2005)

sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 22.02.2005 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA spielst du oder lässt du spielen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

LopezdieMaus am 22.02.2005 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was soll denn diese dämmliche Frage ?!
Klar spiele ich. Und bis jetzt auch recht gut, wenn ich das so von mir sagen kann. Aber an Duriel beiss ich mir seit 2 Tagen die Zähne aus.


----------



## BattleWarrior (22. Februar 2005)

Also 
1. entweder das mit dem portal 20-30x machen ^^ (so hab ich es ab und zu gemacht....kostet aber verdammt viel geld)

2. mit DIESER ausrüstung sollte es eigentlich kein problem sein

3. versuch doch mit anderen zusammen ihn zu töten dann is er einfach....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

BattleWarrior am 22.02.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also
> 1. entweder das mit dem portal 20-30x machen ^^ (so hab ich es ab und zu gemacht....kostet aber verdammt viel geld)
> 
> 2. mit DIESER ausrüstung sollte es eigentlich kein problem sein
> ...



Zu 1: Puh, also das was ich bisher auch versucht habe... Naja, wenn es nicht anders geht... Aber dafür brauche ich weniger Geld, sondern NERVEN !!! Verdammt VIEL NERVEN !!! *kotz*

Zu 2: Was die Ausrüstung betrifft: "Kein Problem" ist ziemlich einfach dahergesagt. Weiss ja nicht wie man sich am besten vor seinen Angriffen, bei denen er einen einfriert, schützen kann. Wie oben bereits erwähnt, Kälteschutz bringt nichts.

Zu 3: Ich bin passionierter Single-Player. Und ich MÖCHTE dies allein schaffen, ohne weitere Charaktere ( außer erkauften Söldnern natürlich ).


----------



## Iceman (22. Februar 2005)

Als ich damals mal Diablo 2 gespielt hab war Duriel mit einem Paladin und Dornenaura innerhalb von 5 Minuten Geschichte. Hatte vorher schon in diversen Foren gelesen wie schwer der angeblich sein sollte und dann wars mit der einfachste Gegner den ich getroffen hab.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (22. Februar 2005)

sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> LopezdieMaus am 22.02.2005 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle das Gebiss überprüfen lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

Iceman am 22.02.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich damals mal Diablo 2 gespielt hab war Duriel mit einem Paladin und Dornenaura innerhalb von 5 Minuten Geschichte. Hatte vorher schon in diversen Foren gelesen wie schwer der angeblich sein sollte und dann wars mit der einfachste Gegner den ich getroffen hab.



Dornenaura ? Hmmm... muss ich dann probieren, wenn ich zum nächsten Level aufsteige. Ist das eine offensive oder defensive Aura ? Und reicht da schon die erste Stufe dieser Aura, um Duriel entgegenzutreten ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

LopezdieMaus am 22.02.2005 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und an deiner Stelle würde ich entweder einen nützlichen Kommentar von mir geben ODER ( und das ist wohl sinnvoller ) mir einen anderen Thread suchen, wenn außer Schnee nichts weiter von dir kommt.


----------



## MoS (22. Februar 2005)

sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 22.02.2005 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Dornen-Aura ist eine sehr mächtige, offensive Aura. Die wirft soundsoviel vom Gegner verursachten Schaden auf ihn selbst zurück. Auf Stufe 20 ist man glaub ich bei 1000% zurückgeworfenen Schaden. Würde ich auf jedenfall erlernen, aber nicht voll skillen!


----------



## kiljeadeen (22. Februar 2005)

*Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am Verzweifeln. Dieser Duriel ist verdammt stark, habe schon zig Anläufe versucht, aber nie konnte ich den bezwingen.
> 
> Zum einem weiss ich nicht, welche Waffe, Technik oder sonstwas am effektivsten bei ihm wirkt, zum anderem werde ich immer von ihm quasi eingefroren ( meine Bewegungen verlangsamen sich ).
> 
> ...



Füll dein Inventar mit Potions auf und kämpfe mit offenem Inventory! Sicherheitshalber ein Portal in der Kammer, sodaß du im Fall der Fälle abhauen kannst.


----------



## ck001 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

auch mein senf dazu:

-waffe mit kälteschaden und einfrieren
-offensiv auren
-portale offen halten
-laufen (eventuell ausdauertrank? belegt halt wertvollen platz)

und noch etwas:

vergiss die söldner.    die gehen einfach zu schnell drauf, auch wenn sie gut sind, duriel abzulenken; aber da sind die kreaturen des druiden nützlicher und billiger (den du ja nicht hast).


----------



## Max_Power (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				ck001 am 22.02.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss die söldner.    die gehen einfach zu schnell drauf, auch wenn sie gut sind, duriel abzulenken; aber da sind die kreaturen des druiden nützlicher und billiger (den du ja nicht hast).



du vergisst folgendes: der Söldner bekommt auch die Dornen... also selbst wenn der nur 1-2 schläge aushält, das is ne ganze menge schaden, die da abprallt... Dornen herrschen *g*
aber wie die meisten auren sollte man die dinger nicht pushen, level 1 reicht meist, es sei denn es is die primär genutzte aura oder ne synergie für n wichtigen skill


----------



## cbw249 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

Also rettungsportale brauchst du auf jedem fall, eben so eine gute sammlung aus heiltränke. Entweder du frierst duriel oder beschäftigst ihn mit deinen offensiv auren oder angriffen. Denn wenn er zeit genug hat um selbst anzugreiffen ist es fast zu spät für dich. Ich hatte einen vereisungshandschuh der duriel immer wieder einfrieren ließ und so war er für meine dornen und meine Axt kein problem. söldner sind zwar im Spielverlauf hilfreich, aber bei endgegner haben sie die eigenschaft immer unsinnig drauf zu gehn und so nix nützen.

cbw249


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber war das Game nicht zu Ende, wenn man im SP gestorben ist? In dem Fall solltest du ein Lokales MP Spiel im LAN starten, da kannst du so oft sterben, wie du willst und immer wieder auf Duriel einschlagen. Einfach vorher ordentlich Stadtportale kaufen und diese vor dem Durchgang zur Kammer immer eins offen haben, so daß man schnell immer wieder zu Duriel kommt.


----------



## MoS (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.02.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber war das Game nicht zu Ende, wenn man im SP gestorben ist? In dem Fall solltest du ein Lokales MP Spiel im LAN starten, da kannst du so oft sterben, wie du willst und immer wieder auf Duriel einschlagen. Einfach vorher ordentlich Stadtportale kaufen und diese vor dem Durchgang zur Kammer immer eins offen haben, so daß man schnell immer wieder zu Duriel kommt.


Das war nur bei den "Profi"-Charakteren. Das konnte man speziell auswählen. Bei den "normalen" kann man so oft sterben, wie man will *g*


----------



## Matilli (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

Ganz ernsthaft ist Duriel auf  Normal einer der mit Abstand stärksten Gegner im Spiel ( im Verhältnis ). Für nen Pala sollte es aber gehen... Wichtig ist , dass du dich nicht auf Cannot Be Frozen verläßt, das zeigt nämlich keine Wirkung gegen Auren, sprich Duriel friert dich ein! Zur Taktik : Die Dornen sind ne gute Idee, allerdings kanns passieren das dich Duriel stunt  (immer wenn du 1/12 deiner Leben auf einmal verlierst) , weil du dich ja treffen lassen musst. In diesem Sinne : Pass höllisch auf , kauf ne Menge Tränke, hau die Macht Aura rein und töte sie so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				Matilli am 22.02.2005 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ernsthaft ist Duriel auf  Normal einer der mit Abstand stärksten Gegner im Spiel ( im Verhältnis ). Für nen Pala sollte es aber gehen... Wichtig ist , dass du dich nicht auf Cannot Be Frozen verläßt, das zeigt nämlich keine Wirkung gegen Auren, sprich Duriel friert dich ein! Zur Taktik : Die Dornen sind ne gute Idee, allerdings kanns passieren das dich Duriel stunt  (immer wenn du 1/12 deiner Leben auf einmal verlierst) , weil du dich ja treffen lassen musst. In diesem Sinne : Pass höllisch auf , kauf ne Menge Tränke, hau die Macht Aura rein und töte sie so schnell wie möglich!



Habs schon geschafft, der Tip mit der Dornenaura war super. Hat knapp 2 Minuten gedauert, ))


----------



## Max_Power (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				sauerlandboy79 am 22.02.2005 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Matilli am 22.02.2005 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die aura hilft auch später im 3. akt gegen die fetische (zumindest gegen die nahkämpfer) wunderbar.


----------



## MoS (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				Max_Power am 23.02.2005 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> die aura hilft auch später im 3. akt gegen die fetische (zumindest gegen die nahkämpfer) wunderbar.


Die hilft noch bei vielen mehr super 
Die einzige Aura, die ich den Dornen vorziehe, ist die, mit der man schneller schlagen kann (ab Lvl 30 verfügbar)


----------



## ck001 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

da bekommt man doch wieder lust, mal diablo wieder zu zocken ...    (f*** fetisch   )


----------



## Matilli (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

Und die Dornenaura ist auch voll super gegen Stygische Puppen! (ACHTUNG  : Ironie!)
Ist voll lustig wenn sie angerannt kommen, dich schlagen, dann sterben (dank Aura), explodieren und idch damit dann töten...
Also pass auf die kleinen Viecher gut auf!


----------



## MoS (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				Matilli am 23.02.2005 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Dornenaura ist auch voll super gegen Stygische Puppen! (ACHTUNG  : Ironie!)
> Ist voll lustig wenn sie angerannt kommen, dich schlagen, dann sterben (dank Aura), explodieren und idch damit dann töten...
> Also pass auf die kleinen Viecher gut auf!


Normalerweise überlebt man das doch ohne Probleme - wenn nicht grade 5 auf einmal explodieren! Die haben aber sowieso kaum Lebenspunkte. Musst halt nur schauen, dass du sie schneller tötest, als sie sich selber 
Ich hatte da aber nie große Probleme!


----------



## Max_Power (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*



			
				MoS am 23.02.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Matilli am 23.02.2005 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die frage is doch: wie bringt man die als pala um? im nahkampf... also bekommt man immer die bombe ab. ach ja, viel ekliger sind die suicide-minions im 5. akt. da hilft nur laufen und hinter dem söldi verstecken.


----------



## ck001 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sollte ganz einfach sein*

laufen und offensiv aura mit radius-wirkung. ansonsten mit einer verdammt guten rüstung.   aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir die kleinen kobolde viel mehr am s... gegangen - 100e auf einmal und wenn man sie im nahkampf angreifen will, beamen sie sich davon und man wird mit zig feuerbällen beschossen.  

edit/ ich fand den paladin nie wirklich ansprechend; der barbar ist eindeutig mein favorit, auch wenn ich im zeiten schwierigkeitsgrad nicht weiterkam, weil dieser wurm in der zweiten welt mehr eier gelegt hatte, als ich vernichten konnte ...


----------

